# Home water catchment system video



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*After oxygen, potable water is the most necessary to survival, but before you can purify it, you have to collect it. Rain barrels and cisterns have been used to collect rain water from structure roofs for hundreds of years.
This video 



 is the second in the Grandpa's Wisdom series.

The video series is created as part of the North Shore Old Time Skills MeetUp group in Illinois*.:2thumb:


----------

